# What's smokin?



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

What's everyone smokin tonight?

Some friends stopped by and this is the menu.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks to be a good time for sure! :tu


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like a recipe for a good time, enjoy!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

is that a JR Alt on the very right?:bounce::banana:
looks good


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm guessin' that Blondie is for either, once the case of Sammy's gone, or in case a sorority chick happens by?


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Or my wife. 
Funny thing, she like the Cohiba better than the Acid's she's been smoking.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Since its raining we had to chill in my garage


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Dont ya hate it when your wife takes a liking to Cohibas? Tash was well into the Cohibas and Montes before she burst into the pipe scene. She now prefers pipes and I say TFFT! LOL. :roll:


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Dragonhead you have a picture of your garage? The Nissan rims table and diamond plate floor seems to look very nice!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)




----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks great! What's to drink with that fine smoke?


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

ShawnBC said:


> Dragonhead you have a picture of your garage? The Nissan rims table and diamond plate floor seems to look very nice!


Sorry I dont have a better quality pic. I'd take a new one but the wife has all sorts of crap in there right now.





The table was made using a glass tabletop from a craigslist freebie and my original stock rims and krylon flat paint. The nismo sticker from ebay. I used some long ass grade 8 bolts to hold the two wheels together and grip tape along the edge of the rim so the glass top doesnt move.

The diamond plate is actually big foam floormatts similar to what you see for kids play areas. Sears had 10 packs for 20 bucks a few years ago.


----------

